
Show HN: Implementation of a robust no-fit polygon generation in a C++ library - mmjaa
https://github.com/kallaballa/libnfp.git
======
mmjaa
A good friend of mine (kallaballa - * ) just finished the first version of his
No-Fit Polygon implementation, as a single-header library which aims to solve
the Irregular Stock Cutting problem, common to manufacturing (and in this
particular case of interest to laser-cutter users everywhere)...

Seminal paper which inspired the implementation:

[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/e698/0dd78306ba7d5bb349d20c...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/e698/0dd78306ba7d5bb349d20c6d8f2e0aa61062.pdf)

I'm posting it to HN for kallaballa on his behalf, and hope that it is of
interest to some of you who might be able to build bigger things with
libnfp... would love to hear some feedback and discuss the future of libnfp
with interested parties!

( * - See his repo at
[https://github.com/kallaballa/libnfp](https://github.com/kallaballa/libnfp))

